# Retro-Raff, Bastelarbeiten in der Redaktion und des AudioPhils Kampf mit dem Gehäuse - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Retro-Raff, Bastelarbeiten in der Redaktion und des AudioPhils Kampf mit dem Gehäuse - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

					Nach einem furiosen Endspurt am Freitag haben wir es auch diesen Monat geschafft, die ab dem 2. September im Handel und digital erhältliche PCGH 10/2015 termingerecht bei der Druckerei abzuliefern. Von den vielen interessanten Themen, welche die kommende Ausgabe zu bieten hat, war es vor allem das Special zum Energieverbrauch von Spielen, an dem bis zur allerletzten Abgabeminute getippt wurde. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Retro-Raff, Bastelarbeiten in der Redaktion und des AudioPhils Kampf mit dem Gehäuse - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*


----------



## Ion (23. August 2015)

*AW: Retro-Raff, Bastelarbeiten in der Redaktion und des AudioPhils Kampf mit dem Gehäuse - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Der gute Raff spielt Alice 
Ich gehe diesen Monat auch weiter stark auf die 30 zu, ich kenne diese Spiele von vor 15 Jahren also sehr genau. 

Glaubt man kaum wie lange das her ist wo man mit seiner *ATI* Radeon 9550 Pro in 1280x1024 Gothic gespielt hat 
Da gabs für mich noch kein SweetFX oder SGSSAA, ich hab kein Flimmern gesehen und die Grafik war mir egal.

Dann ist PCGH + Raff passiert und plötzlich brauche ich die fettesten Grafikkarten damit die Spiele noch gut aussehen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. August 2015)

*AW: Retro-Raff, Bastelarbeiten in der Redaktion und des AudioPhils Kampf mit dem Gehäuse - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Kommt mir bekannt vor.  Wobei ich schon vor der Jahrtausendwende und motiviert durch diverse Printartikel (Internet? Kann man das essen?) eine BQ-/Hi-Res-Faszination entwickelte. Das fing 1998/1999 mit einer Riva 128 ZX an. 32 Bit? Konnte man anwählen, ging aber faktisch nicht, auch wenn ich mir das manchmal einbildete.  Im gleichen Zeitraum gab es Spiele, bei denen die 8-MiB-Karte tatsächlich 1.280 x 1.024 Pixel darstellen konnte. Turok 2 war's beispielsweise. Natürlich superrucklig, aber das öffnete mir die Augen: Wow, sieht das gut aus. 2000 mit aufgemotzter Voodoo 3 gehörten dann UT-Matches in 1.600x1.200x16 (überfahrener 19"-CRT) dann zum Standardprogramm und mit den Jahren wurde es immer schlimmer ... 

Doch zurück zum Thema: Stephans Retro-Artikel ist nach langer Frickelei wirklich cool geworden, freut euch drauf!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gamer090 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Retro-Raff, Bastelarbeiten in der Redaktion und des AudioPhils Kampf mit dem Gehäuse - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Bild 1: Und was hat er wirklich damit gemacht als es nicht auf Carstens Schreibtisch war? 
Bild 2: Eindeutig der Daniel, stimmts? 
Bild 3: Blöde Frage aber was ist das für ein Spiel?
Bild 4: Kein Tisch zu Verfügung??
Bild 5: Läuft da etwa Windows98 auf dem PC?? Neben der Tastatur ist eine Disc davon.


----------



## Kashura (24. August 2015)

*AW: Retro-Raff, Bastelarbeiten in der Redaktion und des AudioPhils Kampf mit dem Gehäuse - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Na das hört sich doch super an! Freu mich schon sehr auf die nächste Print. Die Idee eure Leser etwas hinter die Kulissen schauen zu lassen finde ich auch toll!

Vor 15 Jahren muss ich gestehen war ich ein FertigPC-Käufer und immer sehr entäuscht über die Ergebnisse "Der PC ist doch neu wieso läuft das nicht richtig......." Tut richtig weh wenn man seine Schulferien mit Arbeiten verbringt und dann ne MMarktMöhre zu Hause hat 

Weiter so


----------



## Ion (24. August 2015)

*AW: Retro-Raff, Bastelarbeiten in der Redaktion und des AudioPhils Kampf mit dem Gehäuse - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> 2000 mit aufgemotzter Voodoo 3 gehörten dann UT-Matches in 1.600x1.200x16 (überfahrener 19"-CRT) dann zum Standardprogramm und mit den Jahren wurde es immer schlimmer ...



Bei mir fing das erst richtig mit Crysis an. Das Spiel ist ja im Grunde ein lebendiger Benchmark mit dem man alles mögliche anstellen kann.
Davor habe ich auch noch viel auf der Konsole gezockt (Gamecube, N64 etc.) - ich hatte auch keine eigene Kohle um mir was gescheites auf die Beine zu stellen.
Irgendwann 2006, beim ersten Job wo man richtig was verdient hat, floss das erste Gehalt direkt in eine 8800GTX - an diesem Tag gabs kein zurück mehr 



> Doch zurück zum Thema: Stephans Retro-Artikel ist nach langer Frickelei wirklich cool geworden, freut euch drauf!


Auf jeden Fall, mir haben die anderen beiden Artikel schon sehr gut gefallen. Der von vor 15 Jahren war sicher nicht einfach, mit den ganzen alten Treibern und Betriebssystemen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. September 2015)

*AW: Retro-Raff, Bastelarbeiten in der Redaktion und des AudioPhils Kampf mit dem Gehäuse - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bild 5: Läuft da etwa Windows98 auf dem PC?? Neben der Tastatur ist eine Disc davon.



Getestet hat Stephan meines Wissens nach mit WinXP. Aber bis das Retro-System lief, haben zahlreiche Redakteure ihre Retro-Sammlungen in die Redaktion geschleppt. Darunter auch mein Win98SE, denn der Win-9x-Installer ist immer noch der Dampfhammer unter den Betriebssystemen und installiert selbst auf Rechnern erfolgreich, bei denen XP und neuer nicht einmal erfolgreich ihre CD booten.




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor.  Wobei ich schon vor der Jahrtausendwende und motiviert durch diverse Printartikel (Internet? Kann man das essen?) eine BQ-/Hi-Res-Faszination entwickelte. Das fing 1998/1999 mit einer Riva 128 ZX an. 32 Bit? Konnte man anwählen, ging aber faktisch nicht, auch wenn ich mir das manchmal einbildete.  Im gleichen Zeitraum gab es Spiele, bei denen die 8-MiB-Karte tatsächlich 1.280 x 1.024 Pixel darstellen konnte. Turok 2 war's beispielsweise. Natürlich superrucklig, aber das öffnete mir die Augen: Wow, sieht das gut aus. 2000 mit aufgemotzter Voodoo 3 gehörten dann UT-Matches in 1.600x1.200x16 (überfahrener 19"-CRT) dann zum Standardprogramm und mit den Jahren wurde es immer schlimmer ...



UT in low fps? Der Herr suchte die Herausforderung.
Für mich gehörte die Bildwiederholrate immer mit zur Bildqualität dazu und der 19" blieb auf 100-Hz-taugliche 1152 × 864 beschränkt. Damit (und 32 Bit) habe ich Alice dann aber auch gleich ein zweites Mal durchgespielt, sobald die Kyro II im Hause war – mit der TNT war meist bei 800 × 600 Schluss


----------



## garfield36 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Retro-Raff, Bastelarbeiten in der Redaktion und des AudioPhils Kampf mit dem Gehäuse - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Muss hier auch meinen Senf zum Thema Retro-Rechner geben, ist ja ein Hobby von mir. 

Nach langer, langer Zeit habe ich endlich ein passendes Desktop-Gehäuse für meinen Retro-Rechner aufgetrieben. Konnte leider die Marke nicht mehr ermitteln, aber es sieht so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die Zusammenstellung des Rechners

Gehäuse: Desktop
Gehäuse-Lüfter Front: be quiet! Silent Wings 2, 80mm
Gehäuse-Lüfter Heck: SilenX iXtrema Pro S, 60mm
Netzteil: Fortron FSP400-62PFG
Mainboard: Asus P3B-F
CPU: Intel Pentium III 1000MHz FSB100, Slot 1
CPU-Lüfter: 2x Fractal Design (FD-fan-50), 50mm
SDRAM: 4x 256MB Kingston ValueRAM PC100 SDRAM CL2
Grafikkarte: 3dfx Voodoo 5 5500, AGP
Soundkarte: Creativ AWE32 inkl. 2MB Speichererweiterung
Festplatte: WD Caviar Blue mit 160GB, IDE
DVD-ROM: Plextor PX-130A
Diskettenlaufwerk 3.5": Samsung (SFD-321), 1,4MB
Diskettenlaufwerk 5,25": Ye Data YD-380 Type 1711, 1,2MB

OS: DOS 6.2 und Windows 2000

Wer sich für den komletten Beitrag über meinen DOSMINATOR interessiert, hier ist der Link dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...retro-pc-dosminator.html?highlight=dosminator


----------

